# SET TV - Maybe the best not new streaming bundle we've never heard of



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not going to try to explain who these folks are...

 

... but apparently they've been around for awhile, but just "launched a website portal where clients can login and access SET TV from any device and web browser." Their channel selection can include far more than I've seen offered anywhere else particularly for sports fans - scroll down on this page.

Their app works on android 5.1 or higher devices, Windows 10, and sideloaded onto Amazon Fire TV and Stick. They say they are working on Roku. They have offered a box for awhile...










...which when I did some searching on came up with this Setplex webpage on the box which says it has DVR functionality. And this page seems to indicate possible Samsung TV functionality.

I'm hoping some here can tell us more about the service.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! Everything I could want except the most important (to me) channel, YES.  

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Wow! Everything I could want except the most important (to me) channel, YES.
> 
> Rich


On this support page they say "we currently have over 300 channels and will be expanding to over 1,000 in the next 30-60 days. If there is a channel you are looking for in the meantime, fill out the support form below and we will try and make it available."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> On this support page they say "we currently have over 300 channels and will be expanding to over 1,000 in the next 30-60 days. If there is a channel you are looking for in the meantime, fill out the support form below and we will try and make it available."


Ahh, thanx. I found the form (kinda interesting website) and filled it out. The prices seem reasonable.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ahh, thanx. I found the form (kinda interesting website) and filled it out. The prices seem reasonable.
> 
> Rich


It appears that they use their Facebook page actively.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> It appears that they use their Facebook page actively.


I avoid Facebook. Not sure why.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> I avoid Facebook. Not sure why.
> 
> Rich


I would too if I could. Family and community involvement demand it. Frankly I think it is the worst thing that ever happened to the internet.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, uh considering the channels "they" claim to offer, including many non-US sports and general entertainment channels, which aren't even legally allowed to be offered in the USA due to rights reasons, this isn't a legit service at all. Not to mention they say they offer a bunch of NFL game channels, despite it being exclusive to DirecTV.

Plus that header image on their live channels page with all the logos is just a screenshot from FuboTV's site with the FuboTV logo edited out.

No legit service is going to offer a package that includes every major sports and premium channel from the USA and Canada AND out of market sports packages for only $20.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I would too if I could. Family and community involvement demand it. *Frankly I think it is the worst thing that ever happened to the internet.*


My wife spends a lot of time on it and always has problems with her phone and laptop, whether those problems are caused by her social media sites...I'm not sure, but I don't use them and have very few similar problems. I find it kinda...ahh, I'll not make any comments.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> Yeah, uh considering the channels "they" offer, including many of which aren't even legally allowed to be offered in the USA due to rights reasons, this isn't a legit service at all.


Really? Yeah, I guess this an area where we really should be careful. I had a hard time with their website.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> *No legit service is going to offer a package that includes every major sports and premium channel from the USA and Canada AND out of market sports packages for only $20.*


I agree.

The domain was created anonymously on January 16th 2017 and last updated January 28th.
It is registered using a proxy service.

There seem to be some real people in Florida behind the service. Skimming Facebook there are complaints of the service being out. There are also a couple of screenshots of the DIRECTV logo on failed channels.

Sometimes too good to be true means that a service is a fraud. I believe that this is one of those cases.


----------

